# FCC: US consumers have more choice in TV options than ever before



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

FCC: US consumers have more choice in TV options than ever before

Michelle Clancy | 24-07-2013

The Federal Communications Commission (FCC) in the US has issued its annual state of competition report for the video market, noting that a number of pro-consumer choice trends at work in the market are paying off.

The commission cited continued deployment of digital technology, sustained consumer demand for access to video programming anywhere and anytime, an increased number of households with access to at least four video providers as telephone companies extend their video systems, and an increased number of online video providers who are entering the market as well as developing original content.

Full Story Here


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Best of Times

This is truly the new golden age of television, or rather, should I say the golden age of _home entertainment_. We are the fortunate beneficiaries of the confluence in space and time of multiple programmers/providers, nifty new technologies and some of the best and most wide-ranging content I've personally ever witnessed.

This is coming from a old dude who, as a child, lived in the age when the radio and the phonograph were the _only_ sources of electronic home entertainment.


----------



## FYRPLG (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes sure can attest to that.
I started with a crystal set earphones, 75' antenna between two trees. One Station.
And "I LOVE A MYSTERY" a radio mystery serial program at bedtime each night.
Wow have things changed. The old crank phone to get an operator on a 12 party line. Today take mobile phone and movies almost anywhere.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

While I love all of the new technology coming out and think it is amazing and I can't wait to see what happens next, I overall disagree. We have the illusion of having more choices, but in reality have less choices than ever before because there are only a few companies providing mainstream content and they don't try to be innovative anymore. They just try to produce the cheapest crap that is slightly better than the rest of the crap that is on TV so they get viewers. It seems that the more channels we get, the less quality programming we have. I sometimes wonder why I pay for it.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes and most of the content IS GARBAGE!!!!!! (I say we have MUCH LESS content to choose from now!!!!! (Unless you like GARBAGE))


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

jsk said:


> While I love all of the new technology coming out and think it is amazing and I can't wait to see what happens next, I overall disagree. We have the illusion of having more choices, but in reality have less choices than ever before because there are only a few companies providing mainstream content and they don't try to be innovative anymore. They just try to produce the cheapest crap that is slightly better than the rest of the crap that is on TV so they get viewers. It seems that the more channels we get, the less quality programming we have. I sometimes wonder why I pay for it.





Dude111 said:


> Yes and most of the content IS GARBAGE!!!!!! (I say we have MUCH LESS content to choose from now!!!!! (Unless you like GARBAGE))


One man's trash is another man's treasure. To each, his or her own, or not, as the case may be. YMMV

You guys must not yet have awesome streaming content such as Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime, Crackle, Redbox, etc, etc, etc.

Too bad, so sad!


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Bring back quality programming, like The Beverly Hillbillies and Gilligan's Island.


----------

